# Which receiver audio mode should I use?



## TonyLS (Sep 26, 2008)

I just pieced together a home theater system, sony 46" 1090p, 5.1 speaker system, with an Onkyo SR-503 receiver. I have the optical cable from the samsung blueray connected to the receiver with the video connected to the TV via HDMI.

I'm getting confused with all of the surround mode settings available on the receiver. Should I just set the receiver to DIRECT mode? Will this take the input format (which ever it is) and directly distribute through out my audio system? Do the other modes (NEO6, PRO_LOGIC...) simulate surround sound based on a stereo type input? Therefore If I have a dolby-digital input I should not be using any of these simulated modes?

Please Help


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TonyLS said:


> I have the optical cable from the samsung blueray connected to the receiver with the video connected to the TV via HDMI.
> 
> I'm getting confused with all of the surround mode settings available on the receiver. Should I just set the receiver to DIRECT mode? Will this take the input format (which ever it is) and directly distribute through out my audio system? Do the other modes (NEO6, PRO_LOGIC...) simulate surround sound based on a stereo type input? Therefore If I have a dolby-digital input I should not be using any of these simulated modes?


I don't know if you have the option to set it to "Auto" (maybe is called Direct on Onkyo AVR's, my Yamaha has the Pure Direct option too but it can't be programed, I need to choose it everytime a want to use it), if you don't have the auto, leave it in direct and play a couple of DVD/CD's with formats (DolbyDigital, DTS and stereo) and see if the AVR's recognizes and play them correctly.

NEO6, Pro-Logic, etc. are surround decoders used by the AVR, if you use any of them with an input source that's what it will be used to output the sound; for example if you play a DD 5.1 audio in a movie but your AVR is set to use Pro-Logic that's what it will be used ...is better to set it to auto.

*EDIT:* Read you manual page 51 shows how to set it to auto (you can read about surround modes from page 42).


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

i would prefer dolby digital if its supported by the disc you are playing

if not i think direct should be the best way, but i think it all still depends on how it sounds in the end

greets

sam


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I believe direct only gives you stereo sound, at least I'm pretty sure it does on my 705. I use the basic Dolby settings, though there are THX and DTS variants. Go with what your ears tell you is best, but if you can't tell, stick with the basic Dolby.


----------

